# Reduce Light intensity



## Worshiper (3 Jul 2015)

Hello UKAP gurus!

I know I have been asking a lot of questions.. Apologies! Its just that I am learning a lot from you lovely people at UKAPS.

Here's my questions:
Can anyone recommend a cheap option to reduce the light intensity in my aquarium?
I am considering buying a few floating plants to shade the light but open to suggestions. Any crafty ideas are welcome so long as it won't cost me alot I just cannot afford a dimmer so really need some advice.


----------



## JohnC (3 Jul 2015)

Hi,

What is the current set up? Photos would be even better. 

Floating plants are always a good option especially for beginners. (que duckweed index linking  )

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Lewis G (3 Jul 2015)

If you are using fluorescent tubes then there are tinted plastic tubes to put them in, making them dimmer. A more expensive option is getting a dimmable ballast instead of the one you have currently.

Or as said above, just use some floaters.


----------



## zozo (3 Jul 2015)

Yup floaters are very efficient.  I use Duckweed and Salvinia, in my tank the Salvinia outcompetes the Duckweed by 10x when it comes to reproduction. It grows very fast if you are on high tech and adding firts. In less than 4 weeks it covered the whole tank and was stacking up growing on top of eachother and pushing itself down. It shades so much my HC didn't like it anymore had to clear 60% of the surface to get me some light to the HC again. Unbelievable stuff, it interlocks, had so much in it, sticking a finger in the tank and pulling it out i had at least 10 salvinia shoots sticking to my finger. Nasty stuff, dims very good..


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Jul 2015)

.Raise the lighting/luminaire.Quick cheap way if the aquarium is against a wall wide adjustable shelf brackets and place the lighting on


----------



## tim (5 Jul 2015)

Acrylic cover for the tank add a few layers of window frosting to the acrylic to diffuse light.


----------



## parotet (5 Jul 2015)

tim said:


> Acrylic cover for the tank add a few layers of window frosting to the acrylic to diffuse light.


I did this in the past to covert my nano cube into a low tech. I used the frosting plastic sheets used for the documents covers (sorry don't know the name in English, you have usually one in black thin cardboard and at the front transparent or frosting). They are cheap, you can add as many as you want to have the effect you want. 

In small tanks I even use this system for the background. Add as many layers in the background to have from very light to strong frosting effect

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson (5 Jul 2015)

i've used green plastic mesh shade/wind reducing fabric from garden centres to good effect but it's certainly not as pretty as floating plants! Easier to remove though..


----------



## ltsai (5 Jul 2015)

I just use tapes on the plexi cover


----------



## Worshiper (6 Jul 2015)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I have ordered some floating plants (water lettuce) 
But if that doesnt help Ill try the frosted sheets as it might get easier in the long run.

Thanks once again for the ideas guys.. its been really helpful!


----------

